# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Pick Up Girls SmartWatch, Amazing Results, Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@thepickupgirlssmartwatch9318

twitter.com/pickupgirlstime

Inventor and President - Art Glass

"THE PICK UP GIRLS SMARTWATCH: Meet More Girls" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

The Pick Up Girls SmartWatch

Published on Aug 7, 2015

----------

